# Convert numbers stored as text in your cut list with excel vba Part1



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how to add some code to the import selected user form that will automatically remove all of the inch symbols from the eCabinets excel worksheets when you import them into a master workbook.

https://youtu.be/ZBkaauOG89M


----------

